# Siezed Caliper??



## dubNit (Oct 29, 2011)

So i was driving on the highway and smell something strong so i pullover and my right rear rotor was bright red. 

the pedal feels a bit off but the brakes are still good and i can drive around with out that rotor heating up for now.. would i be pretty safe to assume that its just the caliper that needs to be replaced? 

thanks,


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Maybe. Disconnect the e-brake cable and see if you can move the e-brake actuating lever back to the off position. Your e-brake cable may be seized/rusted.


----------



## dubNit (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks.. sorry for soundin like a noob but how do i do that


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Take the wheel off and look behind the caliper at where the cable connects. Make sure the parking brake is off. You might be able to move the lever toward the rear of the car. If you need a reference point, take the wheel off the other side and see what its supposed to look like. Maybe do that first. Look at the good side, then look at the bad side.


----------



## dubNit (Oct 29, 2011)

thanks.. yeah i did that.. took off the caliper and gave everything a good cleaning.. it appears that the dirt and grime build up was pretty much holding the pad against my rotor.


----------

